# Russian Logging; Who Needs a Bridge (or a road).



## Kevin (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 7, 2013)

*RE: Russian Logging; Who Needs a Brdige (or a road).*

I'm pretty sure that last line the guy said in the second clip had something to do with "messing his shorts..." 

Those are crazy


----------



## SENC (Jun 7, 2013)

*RE: Russian Logging; Who Needs a Brdige (or a road).*

That makes the swamp loggers from my corner of the world look like wusses.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 7, 2013)

*RE: Russian Logging; Who Needs a Brdige (or a road).*

Forget that! :wacko1:


----------



## myingling (Jun 8, 2013)

*RE: Russian Logging; Who Needs a Brdige (or a road).*

Giver some fuel and hammer down LOL


----------



## Kevin (Jun 10, 2013)

*RE: Russian Logging; Who Needs a Brdige (or a road).*

Never say die.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 10, 2013)

*RE: Russian Logging; Who Needs a Brdige (or a road).*

How can they tell he's Jewish? I could only see his face...


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 10, 2013)

*RE: Russian Logging; Who Needs a Brdige (or a road).*

I have to respect that. Proves if you're just belligerent enough, you can accomplish a lot


----------



## SENC (Jun 10, 2013)

*RE: Russian Logging; Who Needs a Brdige (or a road).*

I don't know what that yellow thing is, but I want one!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 10, 2013)

*RE: Russian Logging; Who Needs a Brdige (or a road).*


----------



## brown down (Jun 11, 2013)

*RE: Russian Logging; Who Needs a Brdige (or a road).*

those crazy ruskies in the first vid were nuts.... they damn near submerged the snorkel :lolol: if i was the guy in the second truck i think i prob would have chosen a different route across the stream 

and that water looked cold


----------



## Mizer (Jun 11, 2013)

*RE: Russian Logging; Who Needs a Brdige (or a road).*

They didn't have those logs strapped down either and I thought that second truck was going to go over when they shifted. I can't believe that the yellow tractor truck came up out of that river and then he had a trailer hooked up on top of that.


----------

